# White males are not the only victims of affirmative action



## ProudAmerican

Ok Gents, I scored a 99 on the last exam(Not the 4/30/05 one), I am a black male who speak 3 languages fluently. I am a veteran and possess a bachelors in CJ. 

My friend whom we shall refer to as "Carol" Is caucasian female, scored an 89, is not a vet, and weighs about 115 lbs soaking wet. She was called by the Boston Police and I was not. We both have residency preference in Boston. P.S the languages I speak are french and Haitian creole.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

Really? That's interesting, I am a white female, no vet status, and a City of Boston resident. I scored a 97 on the last exam and I got nothing from them.


----------



## popo

*Re: White males are not the only victims of affirmative acti*

Boston PD is NO longer a consent decree community and females are no longer considered minorities for a few years now. Unless a department wants to generate a gender list to get females you have to score high. BPD now basically will only hire DVETS and VETS.


----------



## ProudAmerican

*Re: White males are not the only victims of affirmative acti*

She received a card with a score of 89. I'm still waiting. I'm dying to benefit from Affirmative Action but so far it's gotten me nowhere. By the way, how does the whole Disabled vet status work? I would think if you're disabled you may not be able to fully perform the functions of a police officer or firefighter. Do they consider PTSD as a disability? If so, myself and about my entire batallion should become disabled vets.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

Yeah, something about that story just ain't right...


----------



## Clouseau

*Re: White males are not the only victims of affirmative acti*



ProudAmerican";p="64017 said:


> I'm dying to benefit from Affirmative Action but so far it's gotten me nowhere.


Careful.... inciting a riot is arrestable.


----------



## Gil

Officer Dunngeon";p="64031 said:


> Yeah, something about that story just ain't right...


 I agree how do you get a card with and 89 and other white females that scored in the high 90's get nothing????


----------



## Guest

*Re: White males are not the only victims of affirmative acti*

Cause the story is prob bull.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

*Re: White males are not the only victims of affirmative acti*

:shock:

The devil you say! :twisted:


----------



## Capt. Kirk

The only way she got a card with an 89 is maybe her mother or father died in the line of duty, they get ultimate preferance. 
I got a 93 and got no card, white female, no special preferance. I would ask to see the card?????


----------



## TripleSeven

*Re: White males are not the only victims of affirmative acti*

ProudAmerican,

Have you considered applying out of state? With your resume, vet status, and being african american, you would be a very attractive candidate to any department. Why limit yourself to just one city? Basically taking the CS exam is like taking exam only for the town in which you have residency. If you are looking to stay close to Boston, look into Nashua, PD and maybe Manchester, NH PD.


----------



## Guest

*Re: White males are not the only victims of affirmative acti*



Officer Dunngeon";p="64042 said:


> :shock:
> 
> The devil you say! :twisted:


Actually I think the devil would say "would you like some apples"


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

*Re: White males are not the only victims of affirmative acti*

I think the devil would say, "Hey, watch where you're stepping, I just shined the hooves."


----------



## Macop

*Re: White males are not the only victims of affirmative acti*

My friend whom we shall refer to as "Carol" Is caucasian female, scored an 89, is not a vet, and weighs about 115 lbs soaking wet. She was called by the Boston Police and I was not. We both have residency preference in Boston. P.S the languages I speak are french and Haitian creole.

Its civil circus thats the explanation, a sick joke, since when does it make sence people. These kind of stories actually suprise you, it should be just another example of how lousy the system is!!


----------



## ProudAmerican

*Re: White males are not the only victims of affirmative acti*

I don't think Carol would lie about getting a card. I admit I have not physically seen her card but why would she lie about it? Some on this board are having a problem believing this story because of the players involved.

Had I been a white heterosexual male and carol a black male most would not have a problem believing it. The truth is we DO have a PROBLEM with affirmative action. It is wrong and unconstitutional. However it is not synonamous with black males. The major benefactors of AA are women. particularly white women. It's a sad fact that my white brothers tend to feel the blunt of it but you're not alone.


----------



## Southside

*Re: White males are not the only victims of affirmative acti*



ProudAmerican";p="64073 said:


> I don't think Carol would lie about getting a card. I admit I have not physically seen her card but why would she lie about it? Some on this board are having a problem believing this story because of the players involved.
> 
> Had I been a white heterosexual male and carol a black male most would not have a problem believing it. The truth is we DO have a PROBLEM with affirmative action. It is wrong and unconstitutional. However it is not synonamous with black males. The major benefactors of AA are women. particularly white women. It's a sad fact that my white brothers tend to feel the blunt of it but you're not alone.


----------



## kttref

*Re: White males are not the only victims of affirmative acti*

I just really don't think this is a race/sex thing. There has to be a reason she got a "card" (if she did) and you didn't. For that matter, Dunny should have gotten a card too if you think about it.

By the way, there are plenty of deparments that won't take some females because of the fact that they "weigh about 115 lbs soaking wet." Soaking wet I'm about 130lbs (with lots of clothes on) and I'm still waiting, granted I'm in CT...I just think you need to step off the sex/race card.

Sorry you hit a nerve, I had a family memeber last week, whos a cop, tell me that women shouldn't be cops. In not so many words.


----------



## ProudAmerican

*Re: White males are not the only victims of affirmative acti*



EMcNeice";p="64047 said:


> ProudAmerican,
> 
> Have you considered applying out of state? With your resume, vet status, and being african american, you would be a very attractive candidate to any department. Why limit yourself to just one city? Basically taking the CS exam is like taking exam only for the town in which you have residency. If you are looking to stay close to Boston, look into Nashua, PD and maybe Manchester, NH PD.


I've been thinking about looking into places like NH and RI. I'm almost guaranteed a job with the Palm Beach County Sheriff dept in Florida but my wife is not willing to make the move. Does NH or RI hold CS exams for police officers if yes, when are they held?


----------



## ProudAmerican

*Re: White males are not the only victims of affirmative acti*



kttref";p="64077 said:


> I just really don't think this is a race/sex thing. There has to be a reason she got a "card" (if she did) and you didn't. For that matter, Dunny should have gotten a card too if you think about it.
> 
> By the way, there are plenty of deparments that won't take some females because of the fact that they "weigh about 115 lbs soaking wet." Soaking wet I'm about 130lbs (with lots of clothes on) and I'm still waiting, granted I'm in CT...I just think you need to step off the sex/race card.
> 
> Sorry you hit a nerve, I had a family memeber last week, whos a cop, tell me that women shouldn't be cops. In not so many words.


Not necessarily true. I know one other black guy that was called who had a score of 96 but he was EMT certified so that could be why. The general consensus seems to be that only white guys are hurt by AA. This is NOT true.

I know many Haitians residing in Everett that have repeatedly scored high on the exam. Everett has a high Haitian population but from what I know, there are NO Haitian creole speaking police officers in Everett.


----------



## Southside

*Re: White males are not the only victims of affirmative acti*



ProudAmerican";p="64081 said:


> kttref";p="64077 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just really don't think this is a race/sex thing. There has to be a reason she got a "card" (if she did) and you didn't. For that matter, Dunny should have gotten a card too if you think about it.
> 
> By the way, there are plenty of deparments that won't take some females because of the fact that they "weigh about 115 lbs soaking wet." Soaking wet I'm about 130lbs (with lots of clothes on) and I'm still waiting, granted I'm in CT...I just think you need to step off the sex/race card.
> 
> Sorry you hit a nerve, I had a family memeber last week, whos a cop, tell me that women shouldn't be cops. In not so many words.
> 
> 
> 
> Not necessarily true. I know one other black guy that was called who had a score of 96 but he was EMT certified so that could be why. The general consensus seems to be that only white guys are hurt by AA. This is NOT true.
> 
> I know many Haitians residing in Everett that have repeatedly scored high on the exam. Everett has a high Haitian population but from what I know, there are NO Haitian creole speaking police officers in Everett.
Click to expand...

Everett also doesn't have the consent decree!


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

*Re: White males are not the only victims of affirmative acti*



ProudAmerican";p="64073 said:


> The major benefactors of AA are women. particularly white women.


That's a crock of caca. I have always scored high on the civil service exam and there are cobwebs in my mailbox as far as BPD is concerned. I have a friend that scored 100 who is also a white female non-vet that also got the shit end of the stick from BPD.

Non-EMT certification would not disqualify anyone for a position and weight has nothing to do with it.

I think you should just go with Southside's suggestion. There's a lot of people here in the same boat as you, don't try to single yourself out from everyone else who got the shaft because of your color or gender. It's called "patronage," my friend. Yes, it still exists.


----------



## 7MPOC

*Re: White males are not the only victims of affirmative acti*

Sorry Ive been reading these posts and its time to chime in. First off no one got a card from Boston if they were a non-vet that scored and 89 it is just impossible considering the first 500 names are vets. Second off there are Hatian speaking Officers in Everett, Malden, Somerville, Revere, and Boston I went through the academy with one in Malden to be specific. Also just because these towns dont elect to call for a language list that has nothing to do with civil service. The towns call for language lists as needed. And finally I read in one of your other posts that stated: 
*" When taking the test you're given only 4 choices. Is it just those 4 depts that will have access to your name on the list or can you be called by anyone of the CS depts?" *

Sorry boss but it doesnt work like that and you obviously have no idea how a certification list works. You definitely dont know how the hiring process goes and are trying to use the race card, well dont worry its not an AA problem. I bet you didnt know that only 1 out of every 100 people who take the test get a card in the mail. Its been that hard to land a civil service job in the for the past 15 years.


----------



## Irish Wampanoag

*Re: White males are not the only victims of affirmative acti*

The last academys before the new list starts which range about 6months after the civil service scam I mean exam is a POLITICAL ACADEMY. Its been that way for years! So any academy which is slated to start this spring, summer, and fall before the new list comes out especially the Boston Police Academy is a political academy. I know this because I have seen through the years living in Boston friends and others get on. Also the Boston Cadets get called for these academys. Shall I go on about politics

ProundAmerican this makes you a victim of politics. Suggestion: Start writing some checks to the Mayors Office.......


----------



## ProudAmerican

*Re: White males are not the only victims of affirmative acti*



7MPOC";p="64084 said:


> Sorry Ive been reading these posts and its time to chime in. First off no one got a card from Boston if they were a non-vet that scored and 89 it is just impossible considering the first 500 names are vets. Second off there are Hatian speaking Officers in Everett, Malden, Somerville, Revere, and Boston I went through the academy with one in Malden to be specific. Also just because these towns dont elect to call for a language list that has nothing to do with civil service. The towns call for language lists as needed. And finally I read in one of your other posts that stated:
> *" When taking the test you're given only 4 choices. Is it just those 4 depts that will have access to your name on the list or can you be called by anyone of the CS depts?" *
> 
> Sorry boss but it doesnt work like that and you obviously have no idea how a certification list works. You definitely dont know how the hiring process goes and are trying to use the race card, well dont worry its not an AA problem. I bet you didnt know that only 1 out of every 100 people who take the test get a card in the mail. Its been that hard to land a civil service job in the for the past 15 years.


Oh now I get it! If I'm white and I get passed over it's AA but if I'm black and I get passed over it's playing the race card? I see thanks for clearing that up. First, I know the one Haitian cop in Malden. He's a good friend of mine and will be attending the State Police academy this June. Everett to my knowledge has 0 Haitian police officers.

As for me not having a clue on the hiring process guess what? You're absolutely right I don't! Hopefully through our civil debates I will learn much from you and others on this board.


----------



## ProudAmerican

*Re: White males are not the only victims of affirmative acti*



Irish Wampanoag";p="64085 said:


> The last academys before the new list starts which range about 6months after the civil service scam I mean exam is a POLITICAL ACADEMY. Its been that way for years! So any academy which is slated to start this spring, summer, and fall before the new list comes out especially the Boston Police Academy is a political academy. I know this because I have seen through the years living in Boston friends and others get on. Also the Boston Cadets get called for these academys. Shall I go on about politics
> 
> ProundAmerican this makes you a victim of politics. Suggestion: Start writing some checks to the Mayors Office.......


That would probably be "thee" most logical explanation. Why is it so friggin hard to become a police officer in this state?


----------



## ProudAmerican

*Re: White males are not the only victims of affirmative acti*



Officer Dunngeon";p="64083 said:


> ProudAmerican";p="64073 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The major benefactors of AA are women. particularly white women.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a crock of caca. I have always scored high on the civil service exam and there are cobwebs in my mailbox as far as BPD is concerned. I have a friend that scored 100 who is also a white female non-vet that also got the shit end of the stick from BPD.
> 
> Non-EMT certification would not disqualify anyone for a position and weight has nothing to do with it.
> 
> I think you should just go with Southside's suggestion. There's a lot of people here in the same boat as you, don't try to single yourself out from everyone else who got the shaft because of your color or gender. It's called "patronage," my friend. Yes, it still exists.
Click to expand...

Negative on your last. It's not a crock of caca. It has been proven that the majority of those benefiting from AA are caucasian women. Second, I never "tried" to single myself out as getting the shaft due to my gender and race.

The initial thread was to point out that white males are not the only ones affected by AA. By your last comment AA should never be an issue. Yet I've heard many on, and off this board using AA as the reason they never became a Police officer or firefighter.

Which opens a whole other can of worms. How can you determine if you've been passed over due to AA? In my case this person told me what her score was so I assumed it was AA. Could be patronage as you implied but then what is AA?


----------



## billj

*Re: White males are not the only victims of affirmative acti*

Does your friend Carol happen to be a police cadet? A friend of mine got a 98 as vet(Hispanic) and he's got hired so im finding this hard to believe......


----------



## ProudAmerican

*Re: White males are not the only victims of affirmative acti*



billj";p="64090 said:


> Does your friend Carol happen to be a police cadet? A friend of mine got a 98 as vet(Hispanic) and he's got hired so im finding this hard to believe......


I don't think so. She may have been an explorer at one time. Don't you have to be in the academy to be a cadet? Forgive my ignorance.


----------



## chief801

Apply to non-civil service towns...your credentials may be wanted in another community that doesn't rely on this useless system. The fact that there are hoardes of people with 100's and in the 90's says the test is too easy. It gives people a false sense of entitlement when they score a 90, anywhere else in the world this is an "A". If an appropriate scaling was done, these folks would probably have a "C" and wouldn't feel entitled to a job. But what to I know...


----------



## ProudAmerican

chief801";p="64092 said:


> Apply to non-civil service towns...your credentials may be wanted in another community that doesn't rely on this useless system. The fact that there are hoardes of people with 100's and in the 90's says the test is too easy. It gives people a false sense of entitlement when they score a 90, anywhere else in the world this is an "A". If an appropriate scaling was done, these folks would probably have a "C" and wouldn't feel entitled to a job. But what to I know...


That's one of the better advises I've gotten thus far. I think someone listed a list of non CS towns on this board already. I'll have to look for it. Do you just send them a resume, call them, what are the steps?


----------



## Southside

*Re: White males are not the only victims of affirmative acti*

.......


----------



## 7MPOC

*Re: White males are not the only victims of affirmative acti*

ProudAmerican, I think you misunderstood what I was saying. The point I was making is that AA cant change the fact that there are hundreds of veterans on the top of this, white and black people get passed up because of the absolute preferences and to my knowledge an AA policy cant really do anything because there are hundreds of vet minorities thats all. As far as non-civil service towns Mashpee is hiring right now. As a matter of fact every cape town other than P-town, Bourne, Barstable, Falmouth, and Sandwich are non-civil service.

Also whoever made the comment about cadets, I forgot all about that, they are absolutely correct, Waltham and Worcester also have a cadet system which circumvents civil service rules, AKA Chapter 31.


----------



## ProudAmerican

*Re: White males are not the only victims of affirmative acti*



7MPOC";p="64097 said:


> ProudAmerican, I think you misunderstood what I was saying. The point I was making is that AA cant change the fact that there are hundreds of veterans on the top of this, white and black people get passed up because of the absolute preferences and to my knowledge an AA policy cant really do anything because there are hundreds of vet minorities thats all. As far as non-civil service towns Mashpee is hiring right now. As a matter of fact every cape town other than P-town, Bourne, Barstable, Falmouth, and Sandwich are non-civil service.
> 
> Also whoever made the comment about cadets, I forgot all about that, they are absolutely correct, Waltham and Worcester also have a cadet system which circumvents civil service rules, AKA Chapter 31.


Thanks for clarifying. I knew if I shut my mouth long enough I'd eventually learn something. It was never my intention to step on anybody's toes, if I did I appologize. Thanks to everyone who responded. Our opinions may be different but we can still learn from eachother.


----------



## TripleSeven

*Re: White males are not the only victims of affirmative acti*



ProudAmerican";p="64080 said:


> EMcNeice";p="64047 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ProudAmerican,
> 
> Have you considered applying out of state? With your resume, vet status, and being african american, you would be a very attractive candidate to any department. Why limit yourself to just one city? Basically taking the CS exam is like taking exam only for the town in which you have residency. If you are looking to stay close to Boston, look into Nashua, PD and maybe Manchester, NH PD.
> 
> 
> 
> I've been thinking about looking into places like NH and RI. I'm almost guaranteed a job with the Palm Beach County Sheriff dept in Florida but my wife is not willing to make the move. Does NH or RI hold CS exams for police officers if yes, when are they held?
Click to expand...

Some test independently, such as Nashua. Check their website. Providence, RI also tests independently. Some towns in NH have group tests. There is one coming up for several southern NH towns but there are all very small departments. If you want more info on them send me a PM


----------



## Guest

ProudAmerican";p="64087 said:


> That would probably be "thee" most logical explanation. Why is it so friggin hard to become a police officer in this state?


Dunno really why, but MA has a population of 7 million around that, compared to the surronding states except NY its prob the highest, so you would assume more people, more people that want those jobs and you would think more jobs but who knows.


----------



## HousingCop

*Re: White males are not the only victims of affirmative acti*

ProudAmerican,

First off, I think your friend "Carol" is full of shat. No way she got a card from CS for the next academy class. Seeing is believing. Bet her a dinner at Abe & Louis that if she can produce the card and test score and her acceptance letter for the PAT test for BPD. I bet you she'll balk or try to bluff her way out of it.

Another thing is that on the test sheet, there is the 2 voluntary / optional questions.
1) 0 Male - 0 Female
2) 0 White - 0 Black - 0 Hispanic - 0 Asian / Pacific Islander - 0 American Indian

Maybe you wanted an even & level playing field and chose to forego filling in the bubbles? Maybe you wanted your test score to stand alone? If so, bad choice dude. Take whatever preference is given, when given, and run with it.

I never heard CS calling you on the phone at home and asking "Sir, we realize you got a 100% on the last Police Officer exam. Could we please check your ethnicity to determine if you should be in the next available recruit class for Boston Police?"

Irish Wampanoag,

You may think the last academy before the next exam scores are given out is a "political academy" but that's not necessarily so. While people with matching test scores get to vie politically to be included in that academy, they still can't overshoot Vets, DAVets, children of cops / firefighters killed / permenantly disbaled in the line of duty. Cadets will be included up to 33% of recruits in a Boston Police academy. Granted, in the past, between consent decrees, DAV's, special preferences & Cadets, the average bear with a 100% score had minimal chance of wearing blue.

A cop I know scored 101% and was passed over for the job so he and about 7 other average bears with perfect 100% scores sued and will be attending the next class of recruits in Boston. Good luck to him & the others, it's well deserved. It's good to see the dopes in the black robes do something right for a change.


----------



## Macop

*Re: White males are not the only victims of affirmative acti*

Preference my ass, get rid of all current preference and give it only to certified cops, the rest can go pound sand.


----------



## Southside

*Re: White males are not the only victims of affirmative acti*



Macop";p="64136 said:


> Preference my ass, get rid of all current preference and give it only to certified cops, the rest can go pound sand.


YESSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!


----------



## Macop

*Re: White males are not the only victims of affirmative acti*

Southside hurry up and get yer kester down here, all us badge kissers are stirring things up with the weather getting nice.


----------



## EOD1

if your gonna get rid of 1,2 or any of the damn prefrences than get rid of all of them. 

if you wanna give pref 4 PO experience ONLY then that is porking people more than vet, dvet, surviving family, &amp; residence. So in short Everyone except those w/ experience should get porked. ..... screw that, you wanna get rid of all the prefrences than get rid of them-but don't pick &amp; choose to suit ones own needs. 

Jesus, people w/ no pref say that all pref's are unfair, Residence bitch that vets go above them, Those w/ P.O. experience bitch about vets, Everyone bitches about EO. Men complain about woman. Vets bitch about not being able to take the test abroad. Seems like everyone wants a pref that only favors them, and wants to scrap the rest. 

Like I said scrap them all thats the only way to make it fair, hell or friggin' keep them all &amp; make some friggin changes. Civil Circus sux ass, &amp; everyone gets screwed over one way or another either now or later by those idiots- bottom line. 

I'm a vet &amp; in 311 days I will be a DVet &amp; if they wanna get rid of all prefrences than so friggin be it. ask yourself this no matter what pref u favor imagine if they took it away from you! you can't take one away with out taking them all away, just like you can't take them all but one away. cause guess what your still staking the deck against people.


----------



## kttref

EOD1";p="64600 said:


> if your gonna get rid of 1,2 or any of the damn prefrences than get rid of all of them.
> 
> if you wanna give pref 4 PO experience ONLY then that is porking people more than vet, dvet, surviving family, & residence.


Haha we used to have a joke in college (freshman year) how "pork" was a noun AND a verb...hee hee...I'm a loser. :roll:


----------



## Southside

*Re: White males are not the only victims of affirmative acti*

EOD,

Great idea, but I still favor only preference for Full-time academy trained. :lol: :wink:

On a serious note.....does the Governor have the power to make adjustments to civil service?


----------



## Guest

*Re: White males are not the only victims of affirmative acti*

Southside,

I respect you favortism, but Civil Service still says give preference to veterans. The Governor likes it this way.

On a serious note....does one have to spit or swallow to get self-sponsored in order to get full-time academy trained?


----------



## Guest

*Re: White males are not the only victims of affirmative acti*

I know this. But, back when you could self-sponsor. Some people favor getting there knees dirty to get full-time academy trained. Its their preference.


----------



## Southside

*Re: White males are not the only victims of affirmative acti*



Berufssoldat";p="64644 said:


> I know this. But, back when you could self-sponsor. Some people favor getting there knees dirty to get full-time academy trained. Its their preference.


----------



## ProudAmerican

*Re: White males are not the only victims of affirmative acti*

What other states besides Florida that will allow self sponsor? Better yet, will MA recognize academy cert from onother state?


----------



## 7MPOC

*Re: White males are not the only victims of affirmative acti*

I believe you asked this question in another post but I hope this helps.
If you are hired by a department they can elect to request an exemption. You have to have worked as a full-time cop in the state where the training was conducted. See below the Mass Standards:

*A person who has been employed as a municipal police officer in another state and is being hired in Massachusetts may qualify for a Permanent Exemption from recruit training.

In order to determine whether they might qualify for this, an individual may request an Advisory letter. To request such a letter, an individual needs to submit the following paperwork to the Exemptions Coordinator for review:

copy of the Basic Recruit Curriculum of the academy they attended

breakdown of course titles and course hours

total hours of curriculum

copy of graduation certificate

current resume 
An Advisory letter will be provided to the transferring police officer and will contain a statement that would suggest a favorable or unfavorable Permanent Exemption would be forthcoming. This letter could be forwarded to a police department chief and/or the appointing authority, who would apply for a Permanent Exemption on behalf of the police officer.

Permanent Exemption

When a person from out-of-state has been hired by a Massachusetts municipal police department on a full-time basis and has already been through a Basic Recruit program in their state, they may be qualified for a Permanent Exemption from our own basic academy. The application for a Permanent Exemption must be filed by the appointing authority of the employing municipal department and must be accompanied by the following:

current certification in CPR and First Aid

current qualification in Use of Firearms by an MPTC Certified Instructor

successful completion of the MPTC Criminal Law Exam

certificate of completion of Basic Recruit Training

Basic Recruit Training curriculum

current resume *


----------



## PBC FL Cop

*Re: White males are not the only victims of affirmative acti*

Just to get this straight, Affirmative Action is now discriminating against _black males _in an effort to hire white females???

What your saying is that you are a victim because a different minority group is receiving the preference which was originally intended for blacks?? So, your not against discrimination, just discrimination against blacks??

Discrimination is discrimination, not matter who gets the preference and thats why affirmative action should be eliminated.


----------



## Guest

PBC FL Cop";p="64671 said:


> Just to get this straight, Affirmative Action is now discriminating against _black males _in an effort to hire white females???
> 
> What your saying is that you are a victim because a different minority group is receiving the preference which was originally intended for blacks?? So, your not against discrimination, just discrimination against blacks??
> 
> Discrimination is discrimination, not matter who gets the preference and thats why affirmative action should be eliminated.


Amen there.


----------



## kttref

*Re: White males are not the only victims of affirmative acti*



PBC FL Cop";p="64671 said:


> Just to get this straight, Affirmative Action is now discriminating against _black males _in an effort to hire white females???
> 
> What your saying is that you are a victim because a different minority group is receiving the preference which was originally intended for blacks?? So, your not against discrimination, just discrimination against blacks??
> 
> Discrimination is discrimination, not matter who gets the preference and thats why affirmative action should be eliminated.


That was so well said.


----------



## EOD1

*Re: White males are not the only victims of affirmative acti*



Southside";p="64608 said:


> EOD,
> 
> Great idea, but I still favor only preference for Full-time academy trained. :lol: :wink:
> 
> On a serious note.....does the Governor have the power to make adjustments to civil service?


hell-half the communities in MA have a prereq of academy trained only, you can't self sponsor and now academy trained only should have pref? Thats something they should have been done 10 years ago, but if they did that now then nobody at all would ever get a start in LE in the great state of Massachusetts unless they were already academy trained. But you can't get the academy cause u can't self sponsor or get hired & sent cause academy trained is a prereq..... but think of how much money the state could save cause they would have to run any academies, just inservice. there are more qualified applicants than positions in this state.


----------



## mpd61

*Re: White males are not the only victims of affirmative acti*

Ya no Kiddin!!!!!!

Well, one could always apply to POLICE CORPS and get the academy that way....................

HA HA HA HA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:lol:


----------



## militia_man

Can a police department request a veteran only list to fill vacancies? For example, if a particular town has no resident-veterans or only a few resident-veterans on the eligible list and the police department leadership prefers to hire former military personnel.


----------



## Southside

militia_man";p="65610 said:


> Can a police department request a veteran only list to fill vacancies? For example, if a particular town has no resident-veterans or only a few resident-veterans on the eligible list and the police department leadership prefers to hire former military personnel.


NOPE.


----------



## mpd61

*Re: White males are not the only victims of affirmative acti*



USMCMP5811";p="64802 said:


> mpd61";p="64792 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya no Kiddin!!!!!!
> 
> Well, one could always apply to POLICE CORPS and get the academy that way....................
> 
> HA HA HA HA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought they were all done as of Aug of 04?
Click to expand...

I think it's safe to say they were toast long before that date!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EOD1

*Re: White males are not the only victims of affirmative acti*



ProudAmerican";p="64007 said:


> Ok Gents, I scored a 99 on the last exam(Not the 4/30/05 one), I am a black male who speak 3 languages fluently. I am a veteran and possess a bachelors in CJ.
> 
> My friend whom we shall refer to as "Carol" Is caucasian female, scored an 89, is not a vet, and weighs about 115 lbs soaking wet. She was called by the Boston Police and I was not. We both have residency preference in Boston. P.S the languages I speak are french and Haitian creole.


ok so you are a black male with a degree, vets pref, res pref and bilingual and you scored a 99 on your last CS exam. & your complaining y? if you are being dicriminated against and screwed by EEO's than i should just work mall security now and use the money i save on test fees for a thin blue line license plate holder.


----------



## kttref

*Re: White males are not the only victims of affirmative acti*

That's exactly what I wanted to say what I thought Jake! Very nice. =D>


----------



## ProudAmerican

*Re: White males are not the only victims of affirmative acti*



kttref";p="65936 said:


> That's exactly who I wanted to say what I thought Jake! Very nice. =D>


You're a woman you'll have no problem.


----------



## kttref

*Re: White males are not the only victims of affirmative acti*

I didn't ask your opinion...But, would you believe, I've taken 6 tests so far...and still don't have a job. Looks like I have a problem. :roll:


----------



## Southside

*Re: White males are not the only victims of affirmative acti*



kttref";p="66175 said:


> I didn't ask your opinion...But, would you believe, I've taken 6 tests so far...and still don't have a job. Looks like I have a problem. :roll:


you may be a victim of affirmative action... :lol:


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

*Re: White males are not the only victims of affirmative acti*



ProudAmerican";p="66171 said:


> You're a woman you'll have no problem.


Looks like she's not the only woman with a problem then, mine must be huge since I'm on my 4th CC test now, always with scores in the high 90s.

My friend that got 100 must have a problem too.

Hey, wait a minute here... maybe there IS something more to being hired than simply being a woman! :roll:


----------



## ProudAmerican

*Re: White males are not the only victims of affirmative acti*

Oh..I forgot! You're right officer dungeon. Only blacks are hired for just being black. Give me a fucking break! I was going to let this topic die but obviously many of you don't want this, so I'll continue.

Some of you may find this hard to believe but affirmative action is NOT synonymous with African Americans. If you believe women(including white ones) are NOT benefiting from AA, you're either ignorant or in denial.

As a black man I'm vehemently opposed to AA. Not only is it used improperly, but it also gives every underperforming white male an excuse for their own mediocrity. ie..I didn't get the job because I'm a white heterosexual male!" No! You didn't get the job because you're unqualified. That is not to say white males are not victims of AA. However they are not it's sole victims.

Look at corporate America. I don't see too many blacks in highly tenured or influential positions. Look at law enforcement. The ratio of blacks compared to whites is highly disproportionate. In many towns you will not find a single black police officer. Yet many would have you believe that if you're a white heterosexual male it would be impossible to get into law enforcement.

I wonder what the general consensus would be if the original topic had been "I am a white male that was passed over for a black female". Would we still be having this debate? Highly unlikely!


----------



## Southside

*Re: White males are not the only victims of affirmative acti*



ProudAmerican";p="66187 said:


> Oh..I forgot! You're right officer dungeon. Only blacks are hired for just being black. Give me a fucking break! I was going to let this topic die but obviously many of you don't want this, so I'll continue.
> 
> Many of you may find this hard to believe but affirmative action is NOT synonymous with African Americans. If you believe women(including white ones) are NOT benefiting from AA, you're either ignorant or in denial.
> 
> As a black man I'm vehemently opposed to AA. Not only is it used improperly, but it also gives every underperforming white male an excuse for their own mediocrity. ie..I didn't get the job because I'm a white heterosexual male!" No! You didn't get the job because you're unqualified. This is not to say white males are not victims of AA. However they are not it's sole victims.
> 
> Look at corporate America. I don't see too many blacks in highly tenured and influential positions. Look at law enforcement. The ratio of blacks compared to whites is highly disproportionate. In many towns you will not find a single black police officer. Yet many would have you believe that if you're a white heterosexual male it would be highly difficult to get into law enforcement.
> 
> I wonder what the general consensus would be if the original topic had been "I am a white male that was passed over for a black female". Would we still be having this debate? Highly unlikely!


ProudAmerican,

Civil Service sucks and everyone will agree with THAT! However, you are really hooked on race and sex......you need to come off that shit. You seemed determined to get on a job, stay focused man. Don't let your anger get the better of you.


----------



## ProudAmerican

*Re: White males are not the only victims of affirmative acti*



Southside";p="66189 said:


> ProudAmerican";p="66187 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh..I forgot! You're right officer dungeon. Only blacks are hired for just being black. Give me a fucking break! I was going to let this topic die but obviously many of you don't want this, so I'll continue.
> 
> Many of you may find this hard to believe but affirmative action is NOT synonymous with African Americans. If you believe women(including white ones) are NOT benefiting from AA, you're either ignorant or in denial.
> 
> As a black man I'm vehemently opposed to AA. Not only is it used improperly, but it also gives every underperforming white male an excuse for their own mediocrity. ie..I didn't get the job because I'm a white heterosexual male!" No! You didn't get the job because you're unqualified. This is not to say white males are not victims of AA. However they are not it's sole victims.
> 
> Look at corporate America. I don't see too many blacks in highly tenured and influential positions. Look at law enforcement. The ratio of blacks compared to whites is highly disproportionate. In many towns you will not find a single black police officer. Yet many would have you believe that if you're a white heterosexual male it would be highly difficult to get into law enforcement.
> 
> I wonder what the general consensus would be if the original topic had been "I am a white male that was passed over for a black female". Would we still be having this debate? Highly unlikely!
> 
> 
> 
> ProudAmerican,
> 
> Civil Service sucks and everyone will agree with THAT! However, you are really hooked on race and sex......you need to come off that shit. You seemed determined to get on a job, stay focused man. Don't let your anger get the better of you.
Click to expand...

Southside your words do not fall on deaf ears. I realize what you're saying and appreciate the advice. Contrary to what you may think I'm not angry, but I digress. I will no longer be posting under this topic as it is inflammatory.


----------



## kttref

*Re: White males are not the only victims of affirmative acti*



ProudAmerican";p="66187 said:


> Oh..I forgot! You're right officer dungeon. Only blacks are hired for just being black. Give me a fucking break!


Please, watch your langugage chickenfucker....by the way, you'll respond..you thrive on this. :twisted:


----------



## ProudAmerican

*Re: White males are not the only victims of affirmative acti*



kttref";p="66201 said:


> ProudAmerican";p="66187 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh..I forgot! You're right officer dungeon. Only blacks are hired for just being black. Give me a fucking break!
> 
> 
> 
> Please, watch your langugage chickenfucker....by the way, you'll respond..you thrive on this. :twisted:
Click to expand...

I'm being....baited!..bai..baited Must...ignore temp...ta..tion..Crap! I took the bait...damn you kttref! :evil:


----------



## Guest

*Re: White males are not the only victims of affirmative acti*

heh, :shock:


----------



## kttref

*Re: White males are not the only victims of affirmative acti*

I win.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

*Re: White males are not the only victims of affirmative acti*

Proud American,

You may choose not to continue discussing what you initiated if you wish, but _you_ are the original "flamer" here. You started this topic, which is based on misinformation, speculation and a touch of racism/sexism. I think you _should_ let it go... all of it.

For the record, I never said that only blacks are hired because they are black. However, I do disagree with your opinion that all women have no problem being hired JUST BECAUSE they are women. I am living proof that you are wrong.


----------



## ProudAmerican

*Re: White males are not the only victims of affirmative acti*



Officer Dunngeon";p="66214 said:


> Proud American,
> 
> You may choose not to continue discussing what you initiated if you wish, but _you_ are the original "flamer" here. You started this topic, which is based on misinformation, speculation and a touch of racism/sexism. I think you _should_ let it go... all of it.
> 
> For the record, I never said that only blacks are hired because they are black. However, I do disagree with your opinion that all women have no problem being hired JUST BECAUSE they are women. I am living proof that you are wrong.


A touch of racism and sexism! Care to elucidate your assessment of my posts? If a white male states that he was refused admission to a school, job, etc, in order to make room for a minority or a woman, would that make him a racist or sexist?


----------



## EOD1

*Re: White males are not the only victims of affirmative acti*



ProudAmerican";p="66206 said:


> kttref";p="66201 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ProudAmerican";p="66187 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh..I forgot! You're right officer dungeon. Only blacks are hired for just being black. Give me a fucking break!
> 
> 
> 
> Please, watch your langugage chickenfucker....by the way, you'll respond..you thrive on this. :twisted:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm being....baited!..bai..baited Must...ignore temp...ta..tion..Crap! I took the bait...damn you kttref! :evil:
Click to expand...

well you see thats because kate is a MASTER-BAITER!!! :lol:

& southside, i'm not hooked on race , but i am hooked on sex... i guess i should start going to meetings.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

*Re: White males are not the only victims of affirmative acti*



ProudAmerican";p="66216 said:


> Care to elucidate your assessment of my posts?


Not really, because you're going to think what you want no matter what I say. I don't feel like wasting my energy.


----------



## ProudAmerican

*Re: White males are not the only victims of affirmative acti*



Officer Dunngeon";p="66228 said:


> ProudAmerican";p="66216 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Care to elucidate your assessment of my posts?
> 
> 
> 
> Not really, because you're going to think what you want no matter what I say. I don't feel like wasting my energy.
Click to expand...

Very well then, hopefully this topic will now die! Moderator/admin, will you kindly lock this topic? Thanks in advance!


----------



## cj3441

*Re: White males are not the only victims of affirmative acti*

Dear Admin,

Please keep this topic open, it is quality entertainment. And besides kttref has already called someone a chickenfucker, I want to see if she can bring it up another level. :lol:


----------



## ProudAmerican

*Re: White males are not the only victims of affirmative acti*



cj3441";p="66232 said:


> Dear Admin,
> 
> Please keep this topic open, it is quality entertainment. And besides kttref has already called someone a chickenfucker, I want to see if she can bring it up another level. :lol:


I'll have her know that it's Mr. "Chickenhead" fucker. Kttref get your facts straight. This is how rumors get started. 8)


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

*Re: White males are not the only victims of affirmative acti*

Whether or not you choose to fornicate with chickens or just their heads is of no consequence to this thread. My personal opinion of whether or not you do either is also irrevalent. Please stay on topic. :mrgreen:


----------



## kttref

*Re: White males are not the only victims of affirmative acti*



Officer Dunngeon";p="66242 said:


> Whether or not you choose to fornicate with chickens or just their heads is of no consequence to this thread. My personal opinion of whether or not you do either is also irrevalent. Please stay on topic. :mrgreen:


Thanks for the words of wisdom Dunny....



cj3441";p="66232 said:


> Dear Admin,
> 
> Please keep this topic open, it is quality entertainment. And besides kttref has already called someone a chickenfucker, I want to see if she can bring it up another level. :lol:


Gosh..another level...give me time. I'll come up with something good. meow.


----------



## kttref

*Re: White males are not the only victims of affirmative acti*



EOD1";p="66222 said:


> well you see thats because kate is a MASTER-BAITER!!! :lol:
> 
> & southside, i'm not hooked on race , but i am hooked on sex... i guess i should start going to meetings.


Whoa...Jake I missed that post! You're funny...And, you probably should get help about that sex thing....I mean, first you're thowing dildos out windows :wink: and now this! ....ok I'm done. I need to go away!


----------



## ProudAmerican

*Re: White males are not the only victims of affirmative acti*



Officer Dunngeon";p="66242 said:


> Whether or not you choose to fornicate with chickens or just their heads is of no consequence to this thread. My personal opinion of whether or not you do either is also irrevalent. Please stay on topic. :mrgreen:


I knew someone would say something like that but I didn't think it'd be you Dunngeon. Chickenhead is a slang used to describe women who perform oral sex.

Do I have to point out the similarity between the head motion of a chicken pecking corn, and a woman performing a Lewinsky? For LEO candidates you guys really need to brush up on your street slangs.


----------



## kttref

*Re: White males are not the only victims of affirmative acti*

So...what you're saying...is that you suck dick? This just got interesting. No wonder you can't get a job. :twisted:


----------



## ProudAmerican

*Re: White males are not the only victims of affirmative acti*



kttref";p="66265 said:


> So...what you're saying...is that you suck dick? This just got interesting. No wonder you can't get a job. :twisted:


Here I am believing you to be a classy lady and your mouth is as dirty as a third world outhouse. You never cease to amaze me. :shock:


----------



## Southside

*Re: White males are not the only victims of affirmative acti*

I think...


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

*Re: White males are not the only victims of affirmative acti*



ProudAmerican";p="66248 said:


> I knew someone would say something like that but I didn't think it'd be you Dunngeon. Chickenhead is a slang used to describe women who perform oral sex.
> 
> Do I have to point out the similarity between the head motion of a chicken pecking corn, and a woman performing a Lewinsky? For LEO candidates you guys really need to brush up on your street slangs.


 :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## kttref

*Re: White males are not the only victims of affirmative acti*



ProudAmerican";p="66268 said:


> Here I am believing you to be a classy lady and your mouth is as dirty as a third world outhouse. You never cease to amaze me. :shock:


That's what everyone says...I rule.


----------



## Guest

ProudAmerican";p="66268 said:


> Here I am believing you to be a classy lady and your mouth is as dirty as a third world outhouse. You never cease to amaze me. :shock:


Welcome to massachusetts, some women I know can out swear men.


----------



## kttref

*Re: White males are not the only victims of affirmative acti*

...I'm from Connecticut :lol:


----------



## EOD1

aahhh southside, thats great!


----------



## ProudAmerican

EOD1";p="66312 said:


> aahhh southside, thats great!


----------



## Irishpride

What the hell does this have to do w/Affirmative Action?


----------



## Rock

*Re: White males are not the only victims of affirmative acti*

I dont' know but somehow we have swearing chickens from conn. having sex in dirty outhouses!


----------



## ProudAmerican

*Re: White males are not the only victims of affirmative acti*



Rock";p="66335 said:


> I dont' know but somehow we have swearing chickens from conn. having sex in dirty outhouses!


ROFLMFAO


----------



## kttref

*Re: White males are not the only victims of affirmative acti*



Rock";p="66335 said:


> I dont' know but somehow we have swearing chickens from conn. having sex in dirty outhouses!


Not funny


----------



## ProudAmerican

*Re: White males are not the only victims of affirmative acti*



kttref";p="66564 said:


> Rock";p="66335 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont' know but somehow we have swearing chickens from conn. having sex in dirty outhouses!
> 
> 
> 
> Not funny
Click to expand...

Are you friggin kidding me? That was hillarious!


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

*Re: White males are not the only victims of affirmative acti*

I still think this entire thread is sad. Everyone, and I do mean EVERYONE struggling to get hired as a police officer on this board has enough shit to deal with as it is. There is no need to point fingers and make accusations against any particular gender or race because the true culprits for the level of difficulty in getting hired by a civil service department are really politics and bureaucratic BULLSHIT.


----------



## kttref

*Re: White males are not the only victims of affirmative acti*

Agreed. We all work our tails off to get on...and so far, some of us are still trying. Not because we're white, black, male, female...etc...because so far we are not the best candidate....

On that note, I'm off to another test.


----------



## Macop

*Re: White males are not the only victims of affirmative acti*

I read Proud American's comment on a lot of municipal Police depts not having minority officers. Interestingly enough I have worked in this great profession since 95 and in that time I have worked for two P.Ds f/t where I was the first blk Officer to ever be employed as such. And I have worked for a few towns p/t where I was in the same boat. I also know of too many other p.ds that have none and never have, thought yall might find that interesting. I am refereing to civil and non civil CIRCUS P.Ds.


----------



## cj3441

*Re: White males are not the only victims of affirmative acti*

Macop,

As far as the civil service towns go what exactly are you trying to say? With residents largely making up the candidate pool a town that has very little minority population is bound to have a few or no minority Police Officers.


----------



## Macop

*Re: White males are not the only victims of affirmative acti*

Ah I'm not trying to say anything man, don't be making a conspiracy out of my post.


----------



## cj3441

*Re: White males are not the only victims of affirmative acti*



Macop";p="66699 said:


> Ah I'm not trying to say anything man, don't be making a conspiracy out of my post.


Umm....OK


----------



## PBC FL Cop

*Re: White males are not the only victims of affirmative acti*



Macop";p="66662 said:


> I also know of *too many *other p.ds that have none and never have, thought yall might find that interesting.


I'm trying to understand what this means, should every department hire black officers just to say we have a black officer?? If a department doesn't have a black officer, are they a racist department?? Should departments strive to hire the best qualified officers or hire based on color??

I've had the pleasure of working with good officers of every race, gender and religion. They were good officers because of what they did not what they were.


----------



## Macop

*Re: White males are not the only victims of affirmative acti*

jesus some of you are shallow, I'm not even getting involved in this pissing contest. Christ i'm not playing any type of race card unbunch yer panties i'll think ill contiune to watch from the side lines.


----------



## ProudAmerican

*Re: White males are not the only victims of affirmative acti*



PBC FL Cop";p="66701 said:


> Macop";p="66662 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also know of *too many *other p.ds that have none and never have, thought yall might find that interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying to understand what this means, should every department hire black officers just to say we have a black officer?? If a department doesn't have a black officer, are they a racist department?? Should departments strive to hire the best qualified officers or hire based on color??
> 
> I've had the pleasure of working with good officers of every race, gender and religion. They were good officers because of what they did not what they were.
Click to expand...

No PBC FL Cop. We all want the best candidate to be given the position. However, there is this myth regarding AA when it comes to law enforcement. Many on this board, and elsewhere would have you believe if you're a white male you can never be hired in LE. This of course is absurd given that the majority of LEO ARE white males.


----------



## ProudAmerican

*Re: White males are not the only victims of affirmative acti*



Macop";p="66707 said:


> jesus some of you are shallow, I'm not even getting involved in this pissing contest. Christ i'm not playing any type of race card unbunch yer panties i'll think ill contiune to watch from the side lines.


On that note I'd like to say that AA is being blown way out of proportion, these black/female officers you see patroling our streets were the best candidate. If you're a white male that scored a 100 and the job is offered to a hispanic male that scored a 90 you are NOT a victim. While the hispanic male scored lower he does speak spanish therefore bringing more to the table. Those with military experience should not have to take the civil service exam, and should be given preference above all.


----------



## TheSnake

right


----------



## HousingCop

*Re: White males are not the only victims of affirmative acti*

Hey ProudAmerican,

You are saying a Hispanic male with a 90 on the test should be hired because he speaks Spanish & brings something to the table? What if the white male who scored 100 speaks Spanish as well? Who should get the job then? Please grace me with your answer on ths one.

In your infinate wisdom, please, oh please tell me why you haven't been hired if you are a minority candidate with a high score? Maybe some skeleton in your closet??

You said _".......these black/female officers you see patroling our streets were the best candidate."_ I say WRONG ANSWER. Although some may have been qualified, others floated to the top of the list due to the fact of their gender or birthright. If they were the best candidates for the job, why were preferences given? Why wasn't an even playing field layed down for everybody who took the test??

ProudAmerican, you are a conundrum. An enigma wrapped in a mystery who doesn't know shit from shinola. AA was enacted to give minorities an edge in the CS game we all have been playing. True fact. It's not my fault someone chose to skip school and smoke reefer all day & get his or her GED while I stayed in school and got my diploma. Get a 90 on the CS to my 99 and still jump ahead of me based on skin tone. Why should someone who scores lower than me, get on a job before me just based upon the color of their skin or gender? Riddle me that one ProudAmerican. HC


----------



## Macop

*Re: White males are not the only victims of affirmative acti*

Those with military experience should not have to take the civil service exam, and should be given preference above all.

BS

Watch from the side lines yeah right I cant keep me big mouth shut. that statement is crap.

Certified cops should be above all else and everyone should have to take the exam.


----------



## kwflatbed

White males are not the only victims of affirmative action.

The one thing that everyone should look at is where it started in the late 50's early 60's with
the testing done on the job knowledge not
general knowledge testing.

There were many well qualified people that
passed with the top scores that were never hired
because of AA and a Judge Wyzinsky (SP) and
it has gone downhill ever since with the changing
of testing and job knowledge.

If you were not a part of it you may have trouble 
understanding what the white man had to endure
scoring in the top 5% test after test and not
getting on the job due to AA and the lowering
of the standards and scores.

Then the final straw after taking the tests and
scoring in the top % suddenly you were to old
to get the job as the years had passed you by.

Yes I was a white male victim with veterans status also.


----------



## ProudAmerican

*Re: White males are not the only victims of affirmative acti*



HousingCop";p="66748 said:


> Hey ProudAmerican,
> 
> You are saying a Hispanic male with a 90 on the test should be hired because he speaks Spanish & brings something to the table? What if the white male who scored 100 speaks Spanish as well? Who should get the job then? Please grace me with your answer on ths one.
> 
> In your infinate wisdom, please, oh please tell me why you haven't been hired if you are a minority candidate with a high score? Maybe some skeleton in your closet??
> 
> You said _".......these black/female officers you see patroling our streets were the best candidate."_ I say WRONG ANSWER. Although some may have been qualified, others floated to the top of the list due to the fact of their gender or birthright. If they were the best candidates for the job, why were preferences given? Why wasn't an even playing field layed down for everybody who took the test??
> 
> ProudAmerican, you are a conundrum. An enigma wrapped in a mystery who doesn't know shit from shinola. AA was enacted to give minorities an edge in the CS game we all have been playing. True fact. It's not my fault someone chose to skip school and smoke reefer all day & get his or her GED while I stayed in school and got my diploma. Get a 90 on the CS to my 99 and still jump ahead of me based on skin tone. Why should someone who scores lower than me, get on a job before me just based upon the color of their skin or gender? Riddle me that one ProudAmerican. HC


I knew it! Where were you when Dunngeon, and kttref(AKA Conn. Chicken) was drilling me when I said white women benefited greatly from AA? So we are in agreement that AA is NOT synonomous with black males!

As for your question, If the white male with a score of 100 also speaks spanish then he takes away the hispanic guys edge and should be given the job. Now given the white male does not speak spanish wouldn't you agree the Hispanic male brings more to the table?

Let's take away language. If a Cambodian woman with no prior LE experience scores a 100 and a white man with LE experience scores 90. Who brings more to the table?

Skeletons in my closet?....hmm...let's see...Nope! Sorry! In my 27 years of life I've not been a menace to society. The most trouble I've ever been with the law is a few parking tickets. Check this out....are you sitting down?...I never even smoked marijuana, or did any other drug. Growing up in a God fearing, Christian family kept me on the straight and narrow. That and the fact my father used to beat the fushizzle out of us if we got out of hand.

Housing Cop you're the exact reason why I oppose AA. Yes AA was enacted to protect minorities. In case you may have forgoten we only got the right to vote a short time ago. Our career options were limited to athletics, entertainment, regardless of our credentials. The government who decreed I was created equal did not allow me the same rights, protection, and pursuit of happiness. AA WAS A NECCESSITY! Albeit poorly implemented, a neccessity nonetheless.

I know too well why AA was enacted. In case you haven't noticed they've since extended the umbrella to include your, mother, wife, and sister. Not that there's anything wrong with that but black males benefit less from it than women(white ones too!).

Blacks make up about 12 percent of the US population. At any given time 20 percent of blacks can be found serving in our armed forces. Those of us who've served will tell you AA has no place and is not found in the military. At least not in the Marines.

Being the dumb Jarhead that I am makes me mathematically inept. So I'm going to guess the 12% figure is now reduced to 10% due the to number of blacks in the service. Out of that 10% how many are incarcerated?

So now that 10 percent goes down to what, 9 or 8%? Out of that 9 or 8% how many blacks actually make it up to the poing where they will competing against whites for lucrative jobs? Once you've come up with that figure you can tell how the black man is the bane of all white males in the corporate ladder.


----------



## ProudAmerican

*Re: White males are not the only victims of affirmative acti*

You know it really is a tragedy. A fucking shame. With all the sacrifices of Martin Luther king, Medgar evers, Malcom X, all those who suffered through seggregation, the civil rights activists both blacks and whites, we as African Americans should've been light years ahead of where we are now.

Sadly we've no one to blame but ourselves. Our youth lack role models. They idolize the likes of 50 cent, 2pac, and all the gangsta rapping morons who preach self destruction. Puff Daddy instead of using his resources to empower young African Americans, is using it to exploit them.

It's sad when you can go to any urban city and find a young black man who can recite verbatim, rancid rap lyrics. But cannot recite the pledge of allegiance or a single passage from the Getttysburg address. They can tell you how gangsta rap has taught them to slaughter each other, slap Ho's and Bitches, but can't tell you of their heritage.

They worship Snoop Dogg and Notorious B.I.G but shun great Africans like Colin Powell, Condoleeza Rice, and Senator Obama. Quick to pick the next CD before it even comes out while the books go untouched.

Yes we were suppressed for over 300 years. Yes we were denied basic human rights far longer than anyone can hope to know. But AA should not be a krutch, only a tool. Do not give me the job if my white brother is more qualified. You would be doing me a disservice. However if we are equaly qualified allow me the chance to shine. To make my people proud.

For too long we've looked to blame the blue eyed devil. It's time we forget the blue eyed devil, and pay close attention to the the nappy head, brown eyed one. This is directed towards my black brothers and sisters. Let's show them we don't need AA to persevere. We were doing it long before AA. In the 1940's when racism, and seggregation was at it's peak many black schools were outperforming their white counterparts. There is no reason why black students should not be on par or exceeding their counterparts, today.

Repudiate AA. Legislate to have it changed. It should only come into play if both applicants are EQUALLY qualified. Until then our successes, achievements, will continue to be overshadowed by it. I'm sick and tired of how AA is used to downplay our individual successes while giving every subpar, and underperforming white male an excuse for their mediocrity.


----------



## Guest

*Re: White males are not the only victims of affirmative acti*

The Irish were oppressed more than 300 years in Ireland, you don't see us complain, the English contributed to the deaths of a million Irishmen and women by exporting food when the potato famine hit. I demand more potatoes. Then when my family came here they couldn't get work anywhere. "Irish need not apply" the only place they could get jobs in some areas was the police forces.

As for the part of a Hispanic male who gets a 90 and a white male who gets a 100, depends if the person has a degree or not I would take an education over a foreign language anyday especially a masters or a law degree. I believe a degree "brings more to the table"

An education counts more than a foreign language; you can learn the basics of a foreign language in a short amount of time, as right now I am teaching myself Gaelic.


----------



## kwflatbed

I have been quiet on this till my above post, if you want to be a LEO fine but there should be no AA
it should be a test like it was before the changes.

Study and learn the requirments of the job and be tested on that not on what a stupid picture shows.

If you want to be in another trade you are tested on the job that you are going to do, plumber,
electriction, barber,hairdresser,etc.

The standards should not be lowered so that you can pass a test like they have.

There were not only whites,that suffered in the
50's and 60's time frame that suffered from
the frozen no hire lists there were many
others that got passed by with the freeze
and finaly the age requirement got them.

I know that there are people that disagree
that it should be a job related test, but those
are the ones that would be to lazy to take
the time to study to do the test.

Knowing a forigen language should not
even enter into it this is the United States
and we speak english.

No matter what color or gender it should
be equal opportunity to get the job if you
have the abilty and knowledge to do it.

Proud American makes some very good points
in his post, this should apply to everyone not
only the black race the key is EQUAL and may
the best qualified PERSON get the job.

In my 63 years I have not seen that lowering
standards and making things eaiser to pass
a test has benifited those who truly want to
be a LEO it has only made the civil circus worse.

Stepping down off my soapbox now.


----------



## Southside

*Re: White males are not the only victims of affirmative acti*

Maybe if mom and dad took the time out of their days to give their little rapper a whack on the ass, the kid would know the pledge of allegiance. You say it's sad...you're right, but do not blame anyone but the parents.

Their should be no preference whatsoever. We were ALL created equal and we should all take the test equally....you score higher than me congrats you get the gig, shame on me for not preparing more. I score higher, shame on you.


----------



## chief801

I would be interested in seeing how officers that received "preferences" progressed through their careers. That would be a true measure of how well the civil circus test is at determining the "most qualified". I've said it before, I'll say it again, that test doesn't mean crap! With so many people in the 90's it just goes to show that the test is too damn easy to predict future success. Preferences of all types are a joke as well. You were born a minority, you are a veteran, your daddy was killed in the line of duty, you live in a certain city...I respect your position, but job preference for it is CRAP! The whole system is flawed. I happen to be black, I personally know numerous people that I have outscored on the test, but got jobs because they were residents who scored as low as the mid 70's. 

The most unfortunate by-product of this system is that there are people out there that see a minority or a woman and automatically assume that they slid into the job via the "preference" route. It sucks, but we all know the game, and unfortunately I don't see it changing anytime soon.


----------



## HousingCop

*Re: White males are not the only victims of affirmative acti*

Proud American,

I still have trouble believing in this day & age that you, a highly qualified veteran with 3 language skills who is a minority candidate, has not been picked up by a department. I applaud your efforts to get on this job and if you score higher than me, you deserve the gig. What we all need is a level playing field where the test, languages, prior LE experience, veterans status and education, etc... make up your grade & score. CS is far from perfect and can use a bit of fine tuning to get it running a bit smoother.

I wholeheartedly agree with your assesment of todays youth knowing lyrics to rap songs and promoting the "gangsta'" lifestyle but knowing little else of our history and sufferage of others before them. People have given their lives so that this cRap music can be performed but these "artists" wouldn't know more than 3 names of civil rights leaders who they cRap about in their vulgar lyrics. These "artists" would be the first people to cry foul if their rights were supposedly trampled upon but they got those rights from their forefathers before them who they know absolutely nothing about.

I don't care much for affirmative action and or reparations to certain segments of society for wrongs done over 150 years ago. Sure, some people got the shaft but my lineage in this country only dates back to the 1920's so I don't see how I or other members of my immediate family are to blame for societal ills long before our time.

If anybody needs AA, it's the American Indian. Those poor people were starved, killed, moved and relocated West dozens of times during their last 300+ years of history. Now there is a segment of society long forgotten and with a definate axe to grind yet I don't see too many of them complaining here in Mass about their automatic rights to float to the top of a governmental job hiring list.

Believe me, I work with alot of people who are just sitting around, waiting for the 1st and 15th to arrive. It's not a black, white, brown, purple or pink issue. It's a societal issue which needs to be addressed. I don't think that having a "nervous" condition should automatically entitle you to SSI benefits for the rest of your days. I have seen people with 1 leg hold down 2 jobs yet some people scam the system for all that it's worth and who pays for this? Us. People just have to pick themselves up by the bootstraps and get over whatever prejudices society throws at them. They don't need AA to do this. Just a bit of brainpower and a willingness to succeed.

I also grew up in a strict Catholic household where the rules were strictly adhered to or you suffered the consequences. Never got involved in anything that would have gotten me arrested or blemished my record. At a minimum, two parents are needed to keep a family together. I know plenty of people who have done well in a loving 1 parent household but when you have boys, not men, fathering children at an unprecedented rate, something is not right. They need to be taught responsibility for their actions and it's just not happening with todays PC society. I, along with Bill Cosby will step off our soapbox now. HC


----------



## TripleSeven

*Re: White males are not the only victims of affirmative acti*

Well said HC! :t:


----------



## Macop

*Re: White males are not the only victims of affirmative acti*

Ahhhh why a don't ll of ya just shut the fuck up and quit whinning. Face it, your NEVER getting hired.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

*Re: White males are not the only victims of affirmative acti*

:L:

It's FUNNY cause it's TRUE!

But let's try to play nicey now. Carry on.


----------



## kttref

*Re: White males are not the only victims of affirmative acti*



Macop";p="66890 said:


> Ahhhh why a don't ll of ya just shut the fuck up and quit whinning. Face it, your NEVER getting hired.


Now them is fightin' words!


----------



## PBC FL Cop

*Re: White males are not the only victims of affirmative acti*



ProudAmerican";p="66734 said:


> If you're a white male that scored a 100 and the job is offered to a hispanic male that scored a 90 you are NOT a victim. While the hispanic male scored lower he does speak spanish therefore bringing more to the table.


What does a black male bring to the table that a white male does not???


----------



## ProudAmerican

*Re: White males are not the only victims of affirmative acti*

PBC FL Cop, what is the point to your question? You obviously did not understand the context in which I asked a similar question, but I'll attempt to answer you anyway.

If a black guy with no LE experience scores a 100 and a white guy with LE experience scores 90. The job should go to the white guy because he brings more to the table. Do you follow me?

As someone has already mentioned the CS exam is a joke. Even a slightly retarted, and lobotomized lizard would have no problem passing it. Hell, I got a near perfect score and I'm not that much brighter than said lizard. By the way, why wont this phucking topic die already?


----------



## fscpd910

*Re: White males are not the only victims of affirmative acti*

Where is Gil :?: [-o<

:A:


----------



## Macop

*Re: White males are not the only victims of affirmative acti*

What does a black male bring to the table that a white male does not???

HAHAHA, bout 5 more inches

I must get my mind out of the gutter, and if ya dont get my joke your a prude. Just kidding

Ok Dunggie i'll be nice, but it won't be easy.


----------



## ProudAmerican

*Re: White males are not the only victims of affirmative acti*



Macop";p="66988 said:


> What does a black male bring to the table that a white male does not???
> 
> HAHAHA, bout 5 more inches
> 
> I must get my mind out of the gutter, and if ya dont get my joke your a prude. Just kidding
> 
> Ok Dunggie i'll be nice, but it won't be easy.


ROFLMFAO!! That was hillarious. You had to go there didn't you? But seriously this topic needs to die. Admin please close. Getting tired of beating dead horse.


----------



## EOD1

*Re: White males are not the only victims of affirmative acti*



Macop";p="66988 said:


> What does a black male bring to the table that a white male does not???
> 
> HAHAHA, bout 5 more inches
> 
> I must get my mind out of the gutter, and if ya dont get my joke your a prude. Just kidding
> 
> Ok Dunggie i'll be nice, but it won't be easy.


ok way off topic, BUT i will pull my bullshit card.... i will gladly whip it out and throw that shit ass myth right out the friggin window.

but back on topic i think there should be a level playing field, and individual agencies should decide through their establishied hiring process who would be the best canidate. & your right Proud american young african americans have shit for role models.


----------



## kttref

*Re: White males are not the only victims of affirmative acti*

I've said it once, I'll say it again...

You all are dirty!!! :roll:


----------



## ProudAmerican

*Re: White males are not the only victims of affirmative acti*



kttref";p="67006 said:


> I've said it once, I'll say it again...
> 
> You all are dirty!!! :roll:


If that ain't the pot calling the kettle black! :roll:


----------



## kttref

*Re: White males are not the only victims of affirmative acti*

:FM:


----------



## EOD1

kttref said:


> :FM:


nice come back kate


----------



## kttref

*Re: White males are not the only victims of affirmative acti*

well it is my best ass-et


----------



## SEABASS

*Re: White males are not the only victims of affirmative acti*



USMCMP5811";p="66999 said:


> EOD1";p="66994 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok way off topic, BUT i will pull my bullshit card.... i will gladly whip it out and throw that shit ass myth right out the friggin window.
> 
> 
> 
> I'ld like to back you up on this Jake, but, I'm Irish. So you know where that leaves me.
Click to expand...

That's why we drink like we do


----------



## Irishpride

LOL the whole "Irish Curse" thing....it was all made up by Scotsmen who were sick of us Irishmen bedding their girlfriends after we drank their sorry asses under the table. 

Back on topic, Affirmative Action is a complete joke, always has been, always will be. Any system that takes away from the simple principle of hiring the best man/woman for the job is a set up for sub par workforce.


----------



## screamineagle

*Re: White males are not the only victims of affirmative acti*

It seems that all civil service test are political, not just police exams. And even if you have connections, its still not a gurantee.Just my :2c:


----------



## Barbrady

*Re: White males are not the only victims of affirmative acti*

Except for the CO I Exam. Trust me. Take the exam we need soldiers. Serioulsy, you don't need connections to get in the DOC and pay and bennies are quite nice.


----------



## ProudAmerican

*Re: White males are not the only victims of affirmative acti*



Barbrady";p="69783 said:


> Except for the CO I Exam. Trust me. Take the exam we need soldiers. Serioulsy, you don't need connections to get in the DOC and pay and bennies are quite nice.


Already did. I take the PAT this wednesday. Hopefully all goes well. I'm really looking forward to it.


----------



## motivated

Good Luck on the PAT. Is the police exam pretty much the same as the DOC exam and PT test? Also does one have any say on what prison there are going to be assigned to?


----------

